# Any Idea about



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

when I talk with my wife about she ask me if I like threesome I tell her I will think but the surprise she ask me also if I can find shemale to join us .

1-Any one has experience ?
2-Shall I Accept threesome ?
3-shall I search for threesome ?
4-How to find shemale ?

please suggestion .


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure I'm clear on who's wanting it or what, but what's your thoughts on it? Are both of your on-board with the idea? And why a "shemale"?

C


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

my wife request for threesome with shemale

for me I don't now if I can do that or no I need suggestions .


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stay away from this crap, what if your wife gets emotional attached to this person and leaves you?

Fantasies a great, and its healthy to have them, but most of the time its best that they are keep that way....just fantasies.

See, you guys are asking for trouble, these things never work out, sometimes the problem happens right away and the attension to one person is more then other person....maybe one gets less attention and bamb its all jacked up already.

Sometimes it takes a while for feeling to be expressed and resentment builds thru time and then days/month even years go by and you find out how crappy it really was for the other spouse.

You will get into a fight and all of the sudden you get all kinds of bull crap about something the three of you did and you won't even see it coming.

Anyway, its not worth the risk of damaging your marriage by having a three way beit male, female...or both in this case.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

romydonald said:


> my wife request for threesome with shemale
> 
> for me I don't now if I can do that or no I need suggestions .


If you're not sure about it, I'd say stay away from the idea. The odds of it damaging your marriage is too high. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> If you're not sure about it, I'd say stay away from the idea. The odds of it damaging your marriage is too high.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

this about threesome or specially about shemale


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

romydonald said:


> this about threesome or specially about shemale


Threesome in general, for me anyway.

I've had threesomes with my GF. If you're both not very comfortable with each communicating with each other, and excited about the idea, it can go very wrong. 

Are the two of you trying to fix a broken sex life? Spice up a good one? Why is this coming up? And did you ask her why a shemale?

C


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

PBear said:


> Threesome in general, for me anyway.
> 
> I've had threesomes with my GF. If you're both not very comfortable with each communicating with each other, and excited about the idea, it can go very wrong.
> 
> ...


yes we need to be more funny
she say shemale because it different not like me and not like her


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

romydonald said:


> when I talk with my wife about she ask me if I like threesome I tell her I will think but the surprise she ask me also if I can find shemale to join us .
> 
> 1-Any one has experience ?
> 2-Shall I Accept threesome ?
> ...


She males creep me out. Your scaring me.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> She males creep me out. Your scaring me.


what about threesome with female


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

These things typically crash and burn marriages. If you wanted a 3some, it should typically done while you're dating and experimenting.
Your marriage should now be between you and your wife. Bringing a 3rd party into the mix is very confusing.

Very rarely, you'll see marriages work out of the "swinging" variety. Also, your wife requesting a she-male makes me think she wants to have sex with someone else as well...of the male sort. Not just watch you have sex with a chick. Are you okay with someone else having sex with her?


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

any one do sex with shemale ??????


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

romydonald said:


> any one do sex with shemale ??????


try Craigslist in your local area, they seem to offer something for everyone


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

no to the shemale thing,i have no experience with that.

is that your wifes way of asking permission to have another penis aside from yours?does the fact that the person identifies as being female make it alright in her mind?

the threesome situation can be awesome but it can be a disaster too.I think it's best left as a fantasy.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

jman said:


> try Craigslist in your local area, they seem to offer something for everyone


I need personal experience about sex with threesome in general and with shemale specially


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

romydonald said:


> yes we need to be more funny
> she say shemale because it different not like me and not like her


You want funny? Tell dirty jokes and skip the threesome stuff.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

romydonald said:


> I need personal experience about sex with threesome in general and with shemale specially


I guess start answering ads in Craigslist and you'll get that personal experience, practice practice practice!


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

no new or what


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

what does that even mean? you want more comments or you want someone to give you information on finding a shemale?if that's what you're looking for,you're at the wrong place.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> what does that even mean? you want more comments or you want someone to give you information on finding a shemale?if that's what you're looking for,you're at the wrong place.


I need any experience about threesome in general and with shemale specially.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

really bad idea!


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> really bad idea!


you try it ??


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Donald,

Are you willing for a she-male (you do realize he still has the penis) have sex with you or your wife, or both of you?

Are you willing to engage in a swinging relationship?

You need to ask yourself these questions, because no one can decide what's right for you by their own experiences. If you want to do it, do it, if you don't, don't do it and discuss with the wife.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

KathyGriffinFan said:


> Donald,
> 
> Are you willing for a she-male (you do realize he still has the penis) have sex with you or your wife, or both of you?
> 
> ...


you talk about threesome in general or shemal only ?


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Id proceed with extreme caution. do lots of research then do more. if you dont you'll ruin your marriage. lots of issues will come out of the woodwork in your relationship.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

I talk with my wife about if we are ready to this now 
and we think if we start with day in nude resort any one try this ??


----------

